# Paint.Net ..... free download ... foto cleanup and modification



## hoofhearted (May 3, 2013)

*Paint.Net ... Free Download ... Foto cleanup and Modification*


































GLAD i got that outta the way ... i never know how folks are gonna react when i post a recent foto of myself ... got by pretty 
smoove at the recent swaps .. MLC and AA .. but then i was wearin' my prosthetic face .. anyhow .. i do appreciate the social 
sensitivity of the large number of the people there AND those on The CABE .. who not once blurted out something hurtful like, 
"How many Sicilians does it take to change a lightbulb ... Holy Crap ... WOW .. didja ya see that guy's face ??!"

LOOK .. LET'S BE HONEST HERE ... i been using a computer since 2007 .. with tela-fone help from PAUL GENARO and SCOTT 
McCASKEY .. and i am pretty-much at peace with the "apps" i learned how to do .. although i never computed anything on the 
device .. i've found that it is pretty useful when surfer-ing e-b or postalling  an e-mail.  One of these days i will learn how to cut 
and paste .. or .. post a numerical and lettergical link that can take readers to far-off places to see someone else's bicycles ... 
as tho' i don't already have enough bicycles of my own to stare at.  Readers ... we have reached that point where it's too late 
to make a long story - short.  But i am not one to give up easily .. so i'll keep typing quickly .. and we'll see if that don't speed 
up this would-be diatribe .. but .. i'm countin' on you to do your fair share ... PLEASE READ QUICKLY.

WHEN i WAS WRITING for Classic Bicycle News .. The Soul Searchers column .. i hired my daughter-in-law to take badge pics 
for me and photo-shop them as needed .. and i would donate a substantial amount of $$$ to her.  Two and a half years into the 
typing .. she says, "patric,  you could buy a decent, new, 15 pixel-something, digital-camera for what you are payin' me per 
issue ... and i could show ya how to use it !!"  So, i bought an auto-camera .. 15 pixels .. with manual features if desired.

LEARNING TO USE THAT CAMERA ... (and believe me .. i have very-basic skills) .. was tedious .. time consuming .. repetitive ... 
.. frustrating and habitual .. 'cause the fotos just didn't seem to be what i intended.  NOT TO WORRY, FOLKS - my OCD requires 
that i be medicated ... but, you can barely tell that i am just 20 milli-grams of medication away from a major episode ... can we 
still be honest ??   O-KAY .. back in the Summer of 1970 .. my Wife used to give me the third degree .. "Say, patric .. did you 
lock the front door ??!" .... "So .. you are SURE you locked it, huh ?"    My life has been different ever since.

SO MY BROTHER-IN-LAW tells me about Paint.Net ... he said, "It's the one ap that is made for someone with great determination .. 
someone who does not know the meaning of the word, "quit" .. just the thing for those folks who treasure the blessing of 'attention 
to detail' ... ."   So i says ... "Say, Walt ... what about those blessed with OCD ??!"        "......... PERFECT .. patric !!"

THE EXPERIENCE i have with Paint.Net goes back maybe a year and a half ... here it is recently applied to a foto of SCOTT McCASKEY 
at the 2013 AA Meet ... SCOTT appeared to be very fond of my WWI, child's, American Army Helmet ... as he wore it for the duration 
of the event.  As more than a few folks in the hobby refer to him as Commander Colson ... he was destined to receive a portrait of 
sorts, in his attire at the meet ... he even won two BIG PRIZES for his entries ... maybe he will tell all of us the particulars, one day. 

PAUL KLEPPERT ... one of the hosts of the AA Event .. got a foto of SCOTT being given an award ... even tho' the helmet was being 
worn ... it was neatly 'cropped-out' of the pic .... by Paul K's trick fotography.  A sad moment for helmet lovers, everywhere.


I WILL POST a few more Paint.Net modifications in the next few days ....................  patric cafaro


----------



## Oldbikes (May 3, 2013)

Cool.  Thanks for sharing Patric!


----------



## aasmitty757 (May 3, 2013)

Patric,
Thanks for sharing. I took a few candids that I meant to send you. It includes some of Scott. I will send them to you.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 3, 2013)

THANK YOU ... Oldbikes and ... aasmitty757 (Kim) ........ patric


----------



## hoofhearted (May 4, 2013)

Paint.Net gives the user a lot of tools to enhance and modify a foto.  The tools i use the most are TEXT .. with a ton of different 
fonts .. and a size manipulator ...... the COLOR CHART .. with multiple slides to dial in the necessary color or value, and an opacity/
transparency slide ...... PAINT BRUSH tool with a variable-size feature ...... CLONE STAMP ... which allows the user to replicate 
small areas of the piece elsewhere within the picture plane ...... COLOR PICKER allows the user to select (with a tiny, virtual eye-
dropper) any color already on the piece .. this color may be modified to affect its value OR its intensity OR its transparency .. and 
then utilized within the picture plane ...... several different linear enclosures are available to surround or micro-frame an item ... 
they are the ELIPSE .. RECTANGLE .. and ROUNDED RECTANGLE.  One of my fave tools is the LINE ... which can be dialed in to 
be as narrow as a single strand of honey bee fur .. or several inches wide.  The way i figure it .. i am using about 20% of the tools 
that i have available to me.  Have not figured what the other tools are good for.  HOLY CRAP ... almost forgot .. there are MANY 
manipulative features like the tool that allows a person to dial in the BRIGHTNESS and CONTRAST in a picture ... and the feature 
that enables the user to change their color foto to black and white.   Lastly ... there is a feature that records every left click you 
make ... so you are clickin' along .. and you realize those last three clicks diminished the effect you wanted ... no problem ... you 
can 'back-click' any time you want .. and remove erroneous clicks in the reverse order that they were placed.

..................  patric cafaro 






















=====================================
=====================================


----------



## Balloontyre (May 6, 2013)

*Thanks For the info*

Very helpful tool, Thanks for sharing the info on PaintNet. Mr Colson Commander looks happy that he wasn't drafted.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 6, 2013)

That really looks like Ernest Hemingway in a WW I helmet.......


----------



## bike (May 6, 2013)

*The actual url is...*

http://www.getpaint.net !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

also recognized on:
http://www.cnet.com/1770-5_1-0.html?query=paint.net&tag=srch

sooo there yers have it


----------



## hoofhearted (May 6, 2013)

*Brother Paul .....*

THANK YOU for posting the URL for Paint.Net  ... when i first got hooked up .. Paint.Net 
was very easy to locate (for the free download) .. knowing how little i know about an URL
... we are fortunate to have BIKE (Paul) providing the gateway to this useful product.

........  patric cafaro 

SORRY THESE TWO ATTACHMENTS posted so small ... they are both 
high-horsepower units ..... anyhoo ... both have been cleaned up using 
Paint.Net ... in addition, the second pic has been re-shadizzled to attain 
a little more ramma lamma dingdong ... but not overly so.     

........  patric cafaro


----------



## hoofhearted (May 9, 2013)

A Few More pics ... first foto in a series is the BEFORE ... second in series (or third) is 
the affected piece ... aka the AFTER .............

......... patric cafaro

View attachment 107024

View attachment 107025


























==============================
==============================


----------



## aasmitty757 (May 9, 2013)

*Thanks Patric!*

Downloaded it last night, I've got a lot of learning to do still, but I think with time I'll get there.


----------



## babyjesus (May 10, 2013)

*my job*

My job is exactly all of this although I use adobe for the most part. It's fun


----------



## hoofhearted (May 10, 2013)

MY GOOD BUDZ .. BIKE (Paul G.) SENT ME a link for a foto listed for sale on e-bay ... first thing i did was to go Paint.Net on it.

AFTER THE SITE opens with the pic on it .. i looked left of top-center ... found ADJUSTMENTS ... clicked on that ... found BLACK 
and WHITE .. clicked in that .. THEN .. went to BRIGHTENESS and CONTRAST (listed in ADJUSTMENTS) ... take your time here 
... alternate moves with the CONTRAST SLIDE .. then the BRIGHTNESS SLIDE.  Really give yourself a chance to discern what 
visual qualities work for you.  If you are using a critical eye .. and are patient with yourself .. you will develop a stronger visual 
judgement.

MAKE NO MISTAKE HERE .... i AM NOT going to spoon feed anyone on this thread ... AND i have no intention of being your 
Art Teacher ... did that for thirty years AND I AM STILL RETIRED.


BUT WAIT A MINIT ... if you fool with Paint.Net long enough .. you WILL develop a very-critical eye ...... lettuce pause for a 
moment ... LOOK ...the only reason you got better at visual drawing as a youth was because your SEEING .. your PERCEPTION 
got better.  A well-built, illusional, visual drawing is the result of YOU using and honing your perceptual, visual skills ..... you do 
this when you are looking at an object and record what you see on paper ......... the more you draw .. the more enhanced your 
perceptual and visual skills will become.

SAME THING HAPPENS WITH pdn ... the more you use pdn .. the more refined you artwork will become ...... BECAUSE YOU ARE 
CONSTANTLY USING and IMPROVING UPON YOUR VISUAL SKILLS.  

LOOK CLOSELY AT THE BACKGROUND IN THE original on the left ... it has debris ... i cleaned that up by going to TOOLS ... 
on the far left ... punched COLOR PICKER ... put the Color Picker icon (it's a micro-eyedropper) on a color i wanted FROM THE FOTO 
I AM USING .. and clicked ... went back to TOOLS .. punched PAINTBRUSH .. selected SIZE ... went to my COLOR WHATZIT ... 
tapped the transparency slider pretty-much almost to the far left ... and began applying paint to the background to cover the debris.  

FIDDLE WITH ALL THE STUFF YOU WANT TO.  By all means ... fool around with this product.  One more thing ... if your COLOR WHATZIT 
ever disappears ... toward upper center is WINDOW (between Utilitiues and Help)  .. click on WINDOW .. then click on COLORS ...... 
your COLOR WHATZIT will barely remember being lost.

The correct name for the COLOR WHATZIT is _*Color Palette*._

...............  patric cafaro


*THIS is the One On The Left*



* LEFT Specimen*

*SPACER BAR*
*SPACER .**RIGHT Specimen *
[SIZE=[SIZE=3]]SPACER [/SIZE]


----------



## hoofhearted (May 10, 2013)

SO I'M FOOLIN AROUND WITH THAT foto Paul Genero sent me .  Downloaded it to my pic folder .. so i could magnify it up .. 
real good.  I'm lookin' at that kid in the picture .. probably some Mid-Western kid just outta high school .. a kid who may have 
taken his school job on the Traffic Safety Patrol a little-more serious than most .. he was already homesick for the Fall Science 
Fair ... maybe Mr. Moody .. the Science Teacher was gonna let him take the gerbils home over the hot, Summer months .. and 
that bicycle .. maybe he got that bicycle for a graduation present !!   WOW .. for havin' a ride like that .. a Fully-Loaded, 1935-
ONLY, Shelby Motorbike .. he don't look all that happy.

YEAH .. SO I'M STILL lookin' at that foto .. and i been watchin' .. THE LORD ONLY KNOWS how many episodes of .. Haunted 
Collector ... and things were o-kay when i was peepin' the ORIGINAL PIC .. you know .. that coppertone, faux-gilded,
FACT-SIM-ILL-EE of an authentic photograph from a long time ago .. (THAT FOTO COULDA BEEN FOUND HIGH ATOP Mt. ARARAT 
... INSIDE AN ANCIENT,HAND-MADE WOODEN STRUCTURE ... A DWELLING OF SORTS ... WHOSE WALLS REEKED WITH THE 
PUNGENT AROMA OF BLACK LICORICE.)

SO I'M LOOKIN' at the Original foto .. THEN .. I'M LOOKIN' AT the foto that i just leaned on with Paint.NET ... i'm lookin' at it with 
both eyes in a purposeful fashion ... something is very different now ... WAY DIFFERENT.  There is movement where movement 
was never intended to be .. Turning on my old Philco, floor-model radio .. Stevie Wonder is coming thru the pipe .. Very Superstitious ...





































=================================
=================================


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2013)

You changed him from a man to a zit-nosed youth!


----------



## hoofhearted (May 10, 2013)

BRI ... did you open ALL 8 ATTACHMENTS ... it plays like a movie ..... once all 8 are open ..........


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2013)

wagg'n from side to side?
Did you get my pm Pal?


----------



## hoofhearted (May 10, 2013)

BRIAN ... got your pm ... don't know how to do pm ... have had some bad experiences .. sometimes they don't go thru ... 
some computer aps halt me in my tracks ... a few scare me ......

GO DIRECT ... my e-mail below .................... patric


----------



## hoofhearted (May 27, 2013)

*When We Give Ourself Permission To Hear The Backstory .. Real or Imagined ......*

GENTLE READERS ... Countless are the times I remember picking up an antiquated object .. or a foto from a past era .... 
and by all that is Holy, these items speak to me.  Now, am not saying I am guided by voices ... but cannot deny there 
is connectivity goin' on.  Do I remember the time I found that 1929 Dime in my pocket change, in 1955 .. and said to my 
Uncle, "Say, Uncle Nunzio ... read "how old" this dime is and tell me what else is "that" old."  My Uncle peeped the coin 
and told me that he was older than that coin .. and said, "That tenna-cen' piece coulda been somebody's very lasta bit 'o 
money back inna 19 anna 29 .. and it was use-ed to buy food fo' th' baby insteada a good cigar !!"

TO THIS DAY .. it is difficult for me to see a very-old object or foto and not automatically attach a story to it .. especially 
if the authentic backstory is missing.  Even armed with that knowledge .. very-often another backstory comes thru my
pipeline .. very-much built out of blocks of fiction ... whether I like it or not.  It is important for this writer to acknowledge 
that there is a mighty-huge difference between telling a lie for the sake of profit, to avoid penalty or punishment, or to 
boast that a substance is not harmful, when, in reality, the substance could heave the canoe into the terrible wake of a 
passing ship ... and ... telling a lie for the sake of a story .. a fictional story that fires-up thought and imagination.

SO WHAT ABOUT those folks that insist that, "A Picture Is Worth A Thousand Words." ?   BECAUSE SOME PICTURES TELL 
THE ENTIRE STORY ...  These pictures (in my opinion) fail to show respect for a viewer's intellect and imagination.

VERY OFTEN, way too much of the picture tells the beginning, the middle, and the end of a story.  When this happens, the 
viewer remains just that -- a spectator.  When the picture tells only part of the story, the viewer has a chance to become 
a "participant" with the story .. in as much as the viewer as participant gets to utilize his/her thoughts and imaginings.

INCLUDED IN THE ATTACHMENTS are two paintings by N.C. WYETH and one painting by N. ROCKWELL.  To my vision, WYETH's 
work allows me to be a participant with the painting .. something that some of us find to be enjoyable.  ROCKWELL's work 
tells nearly everything that cries to be known about the content of his painting.  And, as a spectator to ROCKWELL's painting, 
I have no need to fire up my imagination or, to send my thoughts into motion.  ROCKWELL has done everything FOR me.
And WYETH ?? ...... WYETH allows some blanks to be filled-in by the viewer ... or is the word "Participant" more fitting ?

SO .. my thoughtful readers .. where is all this going ?   My response is very-much influenced by the vision of one too-many 
THUMB-ASSES ... thumbing away at his/her, handheld, battery-powered, sending/receiving, info/gossip, gaming device ... 
all-the-while failing to self-activate any fresh thought OR engage the imagination.  To be truthful ... THIS is not a behavior 
i would wish for a child.

LET's GET BACK TO Paint.Net ...... have you looked for the THOUGHT or IMAGINATION BUTTON for PDN ??  You won't 
find either.  But .. the more you use your own .. (like the more you use your perceptual skills, the more powerful your 
"Seeing" will be .. as well as your own artwork) .. the depth of your Creative Thought and Imagination will flourish.

..............  patric cafaro



 *SPACER*


----------



## hoofhearted (May 28, 2013)

*Don't Ride and Decode ... a Backstory*

Don't mind tellin' ya ... foolin' with Dropbox as a foto-hosting device is WAY MORE DIFFICULT than anything I have 
tried to utilize on Paint.Net.  And for those who ask me off the line ... I do not AND have not ever tried or used Photoshop.

READERS ... it's times like these that I wish I had your patience.

.....................  patric


----------



## hoofhearted (May 29, 2013)

*Don't Ride and Decode ... The Cecil Buchmeier Story ......*





*SPACER*
*YOUNG CECIL BUCHMEIER was the first of seven children born to an un-wed mother, living in a van down by the river.  
CECIL had been so-very important to this family, as his mother relied upon the lad to bring-in money to pay bills and 
to put food on the table.  Mother had taught the boy many skills.  But the skill she relied on, for the good of the family, 
was CECIL's well-schooled-ability to steal.  This behavior proved to be a dual-edged sword for little CECIL.  There was far 
too much stress in his life (the boy was only eight years old in the Late-Summer of 1935) ... as a result .. CECIL decided 
that the life of a run-a-way was preferable to his life as a thief.  

HOPPING A FREIGHT-TRAIN to anywhere .. CECIL had high hopes of a better life for himself.  Five days on the rails in a 
rickety-boxcar signaled the end o' the line for the young traveller.  When the locomotive came to it's next stop .. CECIL 
would hop out and start his new life.

MOST SCHOOLS IN OHIO are up and running by mid-September .. the City of Shelby's Sacred Heart Catholic School was 
no different.  Showing up for the school's seven-thirty a.m. Mass allowed CECIL to pick a seat in a pew that didn't look 
all that worrisome.  After Mass, he followed the rest of the class to a first-floor classroom.  The classroom was sun-lit ... 
and smelled of old hardwood and vanilla.  Hanging above the chalkboard on the front wall was an ancient, hand-carved
Crucifix,  The Crucifix was HUGE ...... CECIL silently-wondered if it had ever spent time on a wall of someplace really big ... 
like a hospital or a prison.  He made plans to look at it, up close, during lunch hour.  And if he got the chance, he would 
sniff the relic.  CECIL looked upon it with hope AND regret ... recalling his life as the "family" thief.

THE CLASSROOM TEACHER .. Sister Mary DeLuxe .. was very tiny .. and appeared to be very, very old.  Seemed like every 
chance she got, she would talk about the Civil War .. as tho' she had been in it.  Maybe she had.  CECIL liked his teacher, 
but was usually on the verge of laffin' out loud ... recalling that old joke about, "She's so old she farts dust !!"

SEPTEMBER SLIPPED INTO OCTOBER.  At the end of the morning Mass on the twelfth .. Father John "Johnnie-Balls" Bocce 
announced a decision to raffle-off the brand-new, 1935 Shelby Motorbike that he received as a gift from The Shelby Cycle Co.  
The Shelby Cycle Co. Safety League presented the gift to the priest just a few days earlier.  (Odd that not one of the three, 
bicycle company's reps noticed that Father Bocce has only one leg.)  The bicycle was to be raffled-off during the school's 
Friday-Nite Bingo games on the fifteenth ... CECIL's Ninth Birthday.  

FAST FORWARD TO Friday-Nite Bingo ...... now, do I have to tell ya who won the bicycle ??!

SATURDAY MORNING was at dawn for CECIL.  He woke to ride his new bicycle just like any-other nine-year old .. Fast and Hard. 
Craving to spend the Birthday Gift from Sister Mary "D" (fifteen-cents) .. he bought a pair of "Glow In The Dark .. Buck Rogers - 
Bicycle Handlebar Grips",  at Slappy's Taxi Stand.  An off-duty cabbie, BUD CIANNO installed the grips .. and was given the 
original grips for his efforts.  CECIL rode that bicycle all over Shelby Ohio that Saturday .. stopping just once to swill nearly an 
entire bottle of Ne-Hi Orange Soda in the late afternoon.

SUNDAY MORNING was the same as Saturday.  At six a.m. CECIL rejoiced that he had a whole hour to ride 'til he went to Mass.
This second day of riding rewarded CECIL with a few, new-found abilities ... he could ride with one hand on the grip .. and in 
a few moments he could ride "No Hands".  Moments later, he was foolin' with his Secret Decoder Ring ... all-the-while riding 
"No Hands".

LIFE IS GOOD for this nine-year old.

RIDING OUT FROM under the shadow of seven-stories-tall, Trexler's Department Store .. a rogue, and insanely-bright glint of 
sunlight robbed little CECIL of his vision.  He fell hard ... off of his prized bicycle.  As CECIL was pulling himself to his feet ... 
the company-owned truck of Tiny Ballerina Sewer and Septic Tank Service ... driven by "CALYPSO" RAY DIXON ... broadsided the 
little boy .. killing him on the spot.

"CALYPSO" RAY REMAINED in the driver's seat .. totally overcome with shock and panic.  Now, if RAY was operating with all 
of his senses, he woulda been out of the truck .. attending to the needs of tiny CECIL.  But ... Life Is Harsh.  "CALYPSO" RAY 
could not bring himself to do anything ... including look in the truck's rear-view mirror.  

IF RAY was able to look in the rear-view mirror, he woulda seen HENRY DEAN TURNER peelin' the "Glow In The Dark Grips" 
right-off the handlebars of CECIL's Prize.  Shame upon shame .. HENRY's behavior would go unnoticed.   An employee of 
"Dickie's DoNuts" .. ANNA LEE GREGORY .. saw the accident happen .. and gave a full report to the Police.  

HENRY DEAN TURNER was not mentioned.

IRONIC TWISTS HAPPEN in small towns all across Our Great Country.  Shelby, Ohio is not the exception.  The Shelby Cycle Co. 
Safety League had big plans of surprising CECIL with a real honor.  On Monday, the League had planned on inviting him to be 
the 1936 Shelby Cycle Co. Safety League POSTER BOY.  

A BUNCH OF information changed hands by the time the seven a.m. Mass was over.  GEORGE DEALY .. owner of Dealy and Sons 
Funeral Parlor, offered to clean-up the boy .. right then and there .. at no charge.  By nine a.m., the bicycle was wheeled in to the 
front room of the funeral parlor.  Mr. DEALY propped CECIL up  .. standing him in a memorable pose .. right next to the bicycle.  
DOROTHY MILLER .. of the Safety League, steadied the camera and tripped the shutter.  The poster was beautiful.*

...... patric cafaro








=============================================================================================================
=============================================================================================================


----------



## hoofhearted (May 31, 2013)

*Not Much About Bicycles In This One*

SO AM PEEPIN' Yahoo news ... the most-recent Royal Portrait of Queen Elizabeth has been released.  She is 89.  Evidently, Englanders do not 
care for the portrait ... many find it unflattering to her.  Well .. I gets to thinkin', WONDER IF I CAN MODIFY IT WITH Paint.Net ??!


----------



## hoofhearted (May 31, 2013)

*What A Little Effort Can Get You .......*



















=============================================================
=============================================================


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 9, 2013)

*Getting started .......*

FIND AN INTERESTING FOTO that you enjoy. CHOOZE an interesting but simple pic .................

USING Paint.Net ... convert the foto to BLACK and WHITE ..........

Following this ... fool with the CONTRAST and BRIGHTNESS sliders ...................

Following this ... make an object disappear in your foto AND replace it with the background available to your eyes. 

C'mon Now !!! ..... YOU KNOW YOU WANNA START ... think of a place or thing that you like ... type your topic in on 
GOOGLE ... punch IMAGES ...... start peepin' .. save haffa dozen to you pic folder ... take a break ... when you get back .... 

BOOM !!! ... it's just you and Paint.Net ............. OH .. YOU is gonna get Happy !!! 

............  patric




























===================================
===================================


----------



## bike (Jun 10, 2013)

*wered*

I go??????????????????????


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 16, 2013)

*The Ghost of Little DICKIE Hurls a Dangerous ARRRGH !!*
















ONCE YOU HAVE A foto to work with .....

GET STARTED BY MANIPULATING The Size  .. The Placement of NUMBERS or LETTERS ..... 

When you get six or eight variations in sequential size ... play it as a flip-card movie ........

POST YOURS ON THIS SITE IF YOU WANNA  .......


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 20, 2013)

*WHA' ??!! ... You Haven't Started Yet ??!!*

GRABBED A foto from an e-b auction today ........








AND DID NOT RESIST ANOTHER .......





 ..............................


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 2, 2013)

*The Diver ... Not Realizing He Is Holding the Camera Backwards ...*

GRAB A SINGLE PIC YOU LIKE.   

MAKE a copy of it. 

YOU WILL HAVE TWO FRAMES TO TELL A STORY. 

CHANGE some aspect in the COPY by Adding AND/OR Subtracting.

POST the original pic AND THE MORPHED COPY --- (Even if you post them in your own folder.) Go back later and evaluate your work.   

ONLY TWO FRAMES !!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 15, 2013)

*Just To Be Informative ...*

You can grab a pic and place informative text on it.  























































=====================================
=====================================


----------



## bricycle (Jul 15, 2013)

Hoof.... sometimes I worry about you......


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jul 15, 2013)

Looks like Cecil was into some heavy voodoo photography. He got shrunken body LOL


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 28, 2013)

*SOMETIMES Ya Just Wanna Have At It .............................*

.............................................


----------



## babyjesus (Aug 28, 2013)

hoofhearted said:


> .............................................
> View attachment 111000




I know it would be very boring to get technical now but I love the seat on that thing - streamlined, lightweight and comfy looking.  I don't think that extra bit of efficiency would help riders with extra large heads though.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 28, 2013)

*Modified For Speed ......*

........................


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 29, 2013)

*GO AHEAD ... Use This Image .......*

GRABBED THIS ONE from Google Images .. modified a bit .. great for sendin' a comment to a budz !!!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2013)

hoofhearted said:


> GRABBED THIS ONE from Google Images .. modified a bit .. great for sendin' a comment to a budz !!!
> 
> View attachment 111137View attachment 111138View attachment 111139




..sorry, I tried to hold in in......


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 14, 2013)

*Creating Visual Directions For Making ......*

A Tool ... fer instance .......




=======================================================================================================================
=======================================================================================================================



=======================================================================================================================
=======================================================================================================================







=======================================================================================================================
=======================================================================================================================


----------



## babyjesus (Sep 14, 2013)

hoofhearted said:


> ............................
> 
> View attachment 113621View attachment 113622View attachment 113623




Farking kewl!


----------



## hoofhearted (Oct 25, 2013)

*Morphing An Old Calendar Into A Poster ............*

............................


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 1, 2013)

*Norma Bates*

*mike j posted this awesome foto in another thread.  

I was moved by the content and composition ... but wanted to see it in black and white ...
while messin' with paint.net ... dialed in a fairly-creepy vibe.

Thank You - mike j ........*

........ patric

















*This is what has been manipulated very recently.  Original is a net foto ....* 

















===================
===================


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 2, 2013)

hoofhearted said:


> ....................
> 
> 
> View attachment 120788View attachment 120862




Looks like Norma scratched her name into the guard using one of those nasty looking fence posts.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 14, 2014)

MESSAGE DILUTED ... Attachment Manager is not working today .........


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 12, 2014)

*Andrea & Mel ......*

*Andrea & Mel ....*   .... from The Break Room   ... The CABE --- _Senior Moments thread ...._






*As found ... *




*With mods ... *


----------



## Boris (Jun 12, 2014)

So we're supposed to find the 137 things that are different in the second photo right? For starters there's only 224 dots on the ladies blue sweater vest in the second photo.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 12, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> So we're supposed to find the 137 things that are different in the second picture, right?






It don't count unless each is circled ....... you know that, Dr. Marko.


...... patric





=================================
=================================


----------



## vincev (Jun 12, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> So we're supposed to find the 137 things that are different in the second photo right? For starters there's only 224 dots on the ladies blue sweater vest in the second photo.




There are a lot of pink and red words on the second picture.


----------



## Boris (Jun 12, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> It don't count unless each is circled ....... you know that, Dr. Marko.




Just because you couldn't see anything on your screen the other day, you figure everyone else has got to suffer right along with you?


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 28, 2014)

*Recents .........*



 *<<<  As Found.*



 *<<<  Modified.*




























=============================================
=============================================


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 29, 2014)

*Hand-Work  Or  Dial It In ??*

*This entry is directly-related to Entry #1 of this thread.*


........  patric

























=====================================================
=====================================================


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 17, 2014)

*More Recents ......*




































========================
========================


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 28, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 179914
> 
> 
> ========================
> ========================




*Man....I"m ready to face the world !*




*Senor patric...
¿ Sabes si Paint.net es posible pintar a
color fotos que son B&W ?

Muchas Thanks. 
*


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 29, 2014)

2jakes said:


> *Senor patric...
> ¿ Sabes si Paint.net es posible pintar a
> color fotos que son B&W ?
> 
> ...






*2jakes ...am enjoying your "ready for the world" piece ... but 
the typed communication in the quotation balloon really throws me.

HELP !!*


........ patric



==================================
==================================


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 29, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *2jakes ...am enjoying your "ready for the world" piece ... but
> the typed communication in the quotation balloon really throws me.
> 
> HELP !!*
> ...



*
Sorry patric...
I was thinking in English but for some reason I typed it in Martian !

Anyway...


~~~~~~~~~~
I enjoy doing...*


*

with images that were originally like...*



*

My question is: 
Do you know if Paint.net will have the option to do color
images from b&w fotos ? I have 5 days before the free trial ends.
And the cost is affordable.


*



*Much oblige !

*( I sent email earlier...but maybe it wasn't the right address  )


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 29, 2014)

2jakes said:


> *
> 
> My question is:
> Do you know if Paint.net will have the option to do color
> ...





*2jakes ... not sure if Paint.net will allow initiation of color in an otherwise B/W foto .... 
but a person can enhance or diminish the color already present.

Keep in mind I am using the ''free-download version'' of Paint.net that I downloaded 
(or uploaded .. still having trouble with computer-speak) ... back in 2011.*


................  patric





























==============================
==============================


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 29, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *2jakes ... not sure if paint.net will allow initiation of color in an otherwise B/W foto ....
> but a person can enhance or diminish the color already present.
> 
> Keep in mind I am using the ''free-download version'' of Paint.net that I downloaded
> ...



*
I like your "Lincoln" better...mine was a little "overcooked" with saturation !

Below foto is the original & I was using the "free-download version" of CS Photoshop.
But the free-trial ended & it is $$$$ .

*


*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Although I have a built-in PREVIEW on my mac which I can do this
but not able to initiate color.

*

 


(original)

My "free-download version" Paint.net ends in 5 days & the cost to buy
is affordable. But now I know that initiation of color to an otherwise
b&w foto is not feasible .
Thanks.

btw: That mug shot with the fuzz is "yours truly"  taken when I went on
assignment to cover a political-militant group in Chiapas, Mexico.
Known as EZLN. ( Ejercito Zapatistas de Liberacion Nacional) 
or Zapatistas. In 1994.


jake


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 3, 2014)

2jakes said:


> *
> 
> btw: That mug shot with the fuzz is "yours truly"  taken when I went on
> assignment to cover a political-militant group in Chiapas, Mexico.
> ...







Good schtuff* - that !!*


................  patric



===============================
===============================


----------



## bike (Dec 3, 2014)

*paint.net paintnet.net org com*

CAUTION I was gonna update but v4 does not support MS VISTA so be sure you have 7 or newer -0r search for an older version.

http://download.cnet.com/Paint-NET/3000-2192_4-10338146.html
FREE I do not know if this is the one pat uses

the product paint.NET stupidly does not have that domain so www.paint.net IS NOT THIER SITE!
but this should be it
http://www.getpaint.net/index.html


Pat when you are IN the program hit 
HELP (look at all the choices)

then ABOUT (at the bottom of the box) and it should tell you the name and version number.

I get
Paint.NET v3.5.10 (Final Release build 3.510.4297.28964)
Copyright © 2011 dotPDN LLC, Rick Brewster, and contributors. All Rights Reserved.


I use a very old program called paint shop pro 7 cause I am down the learning curve


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 3, 2014)

bike said:


> CAUTION I was gonna update but v4 does not support MS VISTA so be sure you have 7 or newer -0r search for an older version.
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/Paint-NET/3000-2192_4-10338146.html
> FREE I do not know if this is the one pat uses
> ...





*Brother Paul ... the version I have is v3.5.11.

Some time back, I got an e-m from the service.  The message indicated a free, improved 
package could be had by punching download now.

Well, I did just that.

Turns out I was not able to do as much with the newer program, as I was able to do with 
the program I sent to the curb.  Oh, what a sad day ....

My brother-in-law, Walt, helped me get the older-program back by fiddlin' with my computer.
He was reluctant to do the deed .. but I talked him into settin' my whole computer back to 
an earlier date ... previous to the newest download.

Have been happy ever-since.  No more high-falootin' upgrades fer me.

Everything I have modded and posted in the past 6-months has been modded using the v3.5.11 version.

A few readers may understand .. when I say, Many were the times my little '85 RZ350 would 
pass the big Desmo Ducati ... scratchin' in the backroads between Fairborn and Yellow Springs.*

........ patric


======================
======================


----------



## hoofhearted (Feb 23, 2018)

*Hope this is not what you tell me, Bri ......*

















 <<<    *Original* *Photo** ... CABE MEMBER IngoMike*


----------



## catfish (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## 2jakes (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 13, 2018)

*
Here's a piece I manipulated some years back .... from ebay.
Was more than a little spooked that this motorcyclist really looks a bunch like my grandson, Urban.

Bottom piece has a ''click-on'' enlarge feature.
*
....... patric
*



 




 
*


----------



## catfish (Apr 13, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jun 10, 2018)

*
Here is the motorcycle foto finally finished.  The spokes have
been manipulated, as well as the areas of the floor showing
between the spokes.

My grandson is named Urban.  He looks very much like the
motorcyclist ... when he first saw this foto .. his initial comment
was, ''WHAAT*_ ... _*??''.......Anyhoo ... I gave the piece a caption.*
*
It's no secret I loves using *paint.net *...  It has taken years to get
myself to a point where I feel confidant in showing the stuff it
enables me to do.  When I was a grad student at Wright State
University in the 70's, my focus was on three totally-unrelated 
areas ... Early Childhood Development ... Ceramic Glaze Form-
ulation for the Reduced Oxygen Kiln (and in Fine Arts) Photo
Realism as Painting.  I haven't touched a brush since I noticed
age-related hair loss.   

..... patric




 



  Urban Cafaro  age 24 in 2018

*


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 12, 2018)

@anders1

@locomotion

*Haven't added any work of late ... been busy ....*

*How Busy ......... ?*

*Well, it's a good thing my rear-end don't itch ...
cause I don't have time to scratch it !!*

*Look fellers ... am bumpin' this thread up,  just
for you two Young Americans.  *

*This entire thread of mine is about a free app
called Paint.net .*

*Look, there is no way I'm going to teach you
how to install and be proficient with this app.*

*There are plenty of good vids on YouTube on this 
subject.  *

*Just want any interested member to know about this
free app that allows a user to place verbal information
on to a foto .... and also modify the visual qualities 
of that foto.*

*The app is called Paint.Net .... or Paint.net .... or paint.net.
Again, YouTube has a bunch of vids featuring the many uses of Paint.net.*

*Let's look at some fotos that were affected with Paint.net ..... There is more to read following the Stearn's Tandem Racer foto  .... *









*Modded color foto for my friend tripple3's thread ... detailed results in the sepia-tone image right above ^^^*
Sometimes, it's not so much what you put in the foto ... sometimes it's about communicating by leaving some information out.


*

*


























*Miss Hedy Lamarr did not have a toothpick when I grabbed this foto.  So I parked one in her mouth.*





























*Foto by CABEr .. *@Oldnut









*This is a 1917 Davis Motorbike frame / fork.*






*This is the same foto as the one above it of a 1917 Davis.  The undertank bar has been modded foto-graphically.*











*The more you work to learn to use this tool, the more 
you will develop into a more artistically-conversant individual.*

*Don't want to sound all hoity-toity here.  *

*If you have something to say ... ( right now you are pretty 
much limited to using whatever communication skill you've 
been using since you perfected your crying act as a little kid ) ... 
you will still be able to say all that you want ... and more ...
by substituting visual imagery for your words.*

*When you can replace words with visuals ...  there is 
real power available to you.*

*Do Not Abuse The Power.*

*One more thing ... I never learned how to ''cut and paste''.
I never want to learn how to cut and paste 'til I master
all aspects of Paint.net.  *

*I believe focusing on cut and paste (grab and glue) can make
a creative person LAZY ... and cut and paste becomes a handy
device to showboat cleverness.*

*Who the hell is happy with being clever ??*

Warning ... am going to use the word, GOD, in the next sentence ....

*Do you think when God made the universe, he was being clever ?
First and foremost .. God has been about creativity.*

_*Not Lookin' To Do Any Spiritual Conversions Today.  Realizing
Not All of Us Believe In A Higher Power ... I  Do Not Want To
Offend Any Reader.  If You Have Been Offended ... Please Call
1-800-CRY-BABY.*_

*Learn to expect creativity in yourself ... a child of God has no 
room for cleverness.   *

*Is there a diff between creativity and cleverness ?   
To me there is .......... do some research.*

*More later .... maybe weeks from now .. but it'll happen.*

*..... patric*


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 12, 2018)

Miss  Hedy Lamarr had a habit of switching her toothpick from one end of her mouth to the other
which I thought was cute.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 12, 2018)

*Submitted this piece on another thread suggesting 
my sentiments on Bowden machines.*

*I almost enjoy the Bowden .....*


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 13, 2018)

*CABEr Mike J  color foto ...*


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 15, 2018)

hoofhearted said:


> Is there a diff between creativity and cleverness ?
> To me there is .......... do some research.



I'm Simple, and have not created anything.
My mind went here....





I copied and pasted the link too.
I'm still learnin' schtuff tho.
Thanks Patric


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2018)

I would like to be able to erase the tie down straps and power wires from this picture.



When I tried to download the free Paint.net app, it said my operating system is too old.
That I would have to upgrade to a 10.0
When I tried that, the little wheel just kept spinning round and round, so I said.
FUH GETTA BOUT IT!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 15, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I would like to be able to erase the tie down straps and power wires from this picture.
> View attachment 868878
> When I tried to download the free Paint.net app, it said my operating system is too old.
> That I would have to upgrade to a 10.0
> ...




Playing for about 5 min on 1 of my many programs..... @cyclingday with a little more effort, it would clean up nicely.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2018)

NICE!
I love it!


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 31, 2019)

*CABEr Wards Guy..had - just yesterday - picked up
a cool whiplash Shelby .. with mystery bars that 
are waaay too cool.  The readership in his announce-
ment thread went nutz.  The bars truly are  badass.*

*Not being one to leave stuff alone .. I built a visual honorarium.*


*….. patric*

*

*


----------

